# flying a L-39



## sunny91 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 14, 2008)

Very cool - I could smell the cosmoline as I was watching that! Note that you heard 2 jet engines fire up. the L-39 has a APU that stars the engine, a very slick but complicated system.

I do maintenance on one located in Denver. Here's a link to a photo of it.

MyAviation.net - Aviation Photo Gallery


----------



## renrich (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Sunny, nice photo FB. The L39 I got a ride in was painted in Hungarian colors. We encountered a Blackhawk (we were not too far from Austin and Fort Hood) He was a few thousand feet above us. I wonder what those Army pilots thought about that "Hungarian" jet below them? I am glad he was not in the small cloud I flew the airplane through. That flight was almost the most fun I have ever had with my clothes on.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2011)

ren - who did you fly with?


----------



## renrich (Feb 22, 2011)

FB,This was five years ago and I can't remember his name. He kept his plane up near Dallas, at Lancaster, I think. We were flying out of a small FBO at Llano, Texas. I have a photo of us and he was probably 4 or 5 inches shorter than me. I am 6 feet tall. It is funny but I had a friend I played a lot of golf with at Horseshoe Bay about forty miles east of Llano. He was a retired United Airlines pilot, flew 150 missions as a FAC in VN, was an IP at the fighter weapons school and had 2000 hours in the F100. He took a dim view of me going on this flight from a safety POV. He finally told me to eat a big meal before going over to Llano to build up my red blood cells, presumably because of the aerobatics we would be doing. I was 70 years old at the time and the aerobatics we flew did not bother me at all. I was kind of proud but I never get sea sick and although he said we pulled 6 gs once I was not uncomfortable.
I certainly am not any expert about pilots but the guy I flew with seemed to really know his business. I understand that in order to take people up like he did for money($375) he had to have 2000 hours in the airplane. Is that true?


----------

